# AR 15 Help



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay, I got to shoot one of these at the gun club today and have decided I am interested in owning one. I have tried to do some homework and I am a bit confused about how to go about this. 

I see there are expensive and not so expensive, do it yourself and manufactured.

What is the best way to go about this? Of course I want to save as much cash as possible, and get the best rifle possible. 

I see a lot on AR15.com about building but it seems like it might be a pain in the butt if you do not know what you are doing.

I also see a AR15 model that is comprised of recievers mixed with Colt parts at classicarms.us for 600 dollars. This seems like a good price compared to what I am seeing at gun auctions and other sites, so what am I missing? 

Is the 600 AR at classic arms a good deal or too good of a deal?

Anyone build their own? Does this save money? How involved is it?

Any info is appreciated...thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Building your own saves money plus you can put what options you want on it. Figure out what stock you want, then trigger group. Then decide what upper and barrel length you want.

Im a Rock River man myself. I like a 6pos collapsable stock, with a houge rubber grip and a 2 stage trigger.
Uppers om not picky on but the fixxed carry handle has done well with me. Ive also gone with the heavy barrells and had them turned for a vortex flash suppressor.

It really all depends on what you plan on doing with it. Andrew Ashbaugh at Olde English can bulid you anytype you want. IF you can find a used one for 600-750 its doing good.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What you can also do is buy the complete upper and lower seperately, I did that on my first AR and saved some money, the whole putting it all together from scratch does seem a bit involved, I just went to my local shop and bought the lower and then bought the upper on the net, I would consider doing something before the upcoming elections, if the wrong guy gets in prices might very well go up, I have a Bushmaster lower in my safe and Im seriously considering buying the upper for it before the elections so as to avoid any potential price jumps, magazines might go up as well.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

i can build you one starting at around $450 in parts plus labor. if you have any question just pm i can help you out. as for ar15 at classic arms that is a entry level gun just like i can build for $450 in parts it just depends on want you want in an ar15


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

anyone know anything about the DPMS panther? ive read some decent reviews on it. buckeye outdoors/vance's has them for 729.00 collapsable stock, red dot sight, (2) 30 rd mags .223 cal brand new. the DPMS truck will be at vance's oct. 24 and 25 offering 100 bucks off purchase. 629.00 seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You can build a AR very cheap for around $500.00, but remember there is a reason they are that cheap. Inferior parts, parts that dont meet specs etc. 
Do yourself a favor and only buy or build with name brand parts, stay away from Blackthorne products. All the big names are good, I prefer Rock River myself, Colt you pay for the name. My 2 cents
As far as building yourself, get a complete upper, lower parts kit , stock etc from a online dealer. There are some pretty good deals out there. Then buy the lower at a gun show or dealer , its the only part that has to go through a FFL .Its pretty simple to put together.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

scallop said:


> anyone know anything about the DPMS panther? ive read some decent reviews on it. buckeye outdoors/vance's has them for 729.00 collapsable stock, red dot sight, (2) 30 rd mags .223 cal brand new. the DPMS truck will be at vance's oct. 24 and 25 offering 100 bucks off purchase. 629.00 seems like a pretty good deal to me.


I have a couple DPMS rifles and have had no problems with them, most of the things I have read about them on AR15.com has been positive, I have talked with guys who have put together numerous ARs and they say that DPMS is one of the lowers they prefer to use when they are starting a project, Stag is another MFG that offers a good product at a somewhat lower price, when I bought my Bushmaster lower last summer the salesman told me that lowers are selling like hotcakes, I cant see where things would have slowed down any as we draw closer to the election.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I will be checking into building my own. The facy that they might be unavailible at a decent price is the reason I decided to try now while I have the chance.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A little heads up..I heard last summer that DPMS was roughly a year behind in producing there lowers, you might be able to find one who knows, but there is also other good ones out there, Vances quoted me like $279 for a Rock River lower back in the spring.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

any stripped lower will work good for any build. some need a little fileing on the hole to allow the pin to go in. i have built three black thorn rifes for people and they aren't bad to shoot some chuck or coyotes or sending a couple hundred rounds a year down the barrel. i dont like to use dpms lower parts kit i have had to problems with them. also get it in 5.56 not 223 you can not shoot 5.56 in a 223 upper but you can shoot 223 in 5.56. a nother thing to think about is even if you want it in 223 with the price of ammo going up in this round you might want it in 7.62x39 or 204,243,300 wisper,6.5 and many more.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

joe goble said:


> . also get it in 5.56 not 223 you can not shoot 5.56 in a 223 upper but you can shoot 223 in 5.56
> 
> kinda new to this realm of shooting, I thought 223 and 5.56 were the same round with 223 being "civililan" designation and 5.56 milatary. so you are saying that if i get a stock DPMS in 223 i cannot shoot the 5.56's in it, but if i get it in 5.56 i can run 223's through it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

.223 in a 5.56 but not 5.56 in a .223
Rock River has a wylde chamber which allows you to shoot both 5.56 and .223


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

joe goble said:


> any stripped lower will work good for any build. some need a little fileing on the hole to allow the pin to go in. i have built three black thorn rifes for people and they aren't bad to shoot some chuck or coyotes or sending a couple hundred rounds a year down the barrel. i dont like to use dpms lower parts kit i have had to problems with them. also get it in 5.56 not 223 you can not shoot 5.56 in a 223 upper but you can shoot 223 in 5.56. a nother thing to think about is even if you want it in 223 with the price of ammo going up in this round you might want it in 7.62x39 or 204,243,300 wisper,6.5 and many more.


I agree that 223 ammo is going up, I used to get quality 223 ammo(Remington, Winchester, PMC) for $22-24 per 100 when I was shooting my Minis alot, but would shooting the other cals you mentioned be any cheaper than the 223???


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

smith & wesson makes a 5.45 x 39 upper. this is millitary surplus ammo and is about half the price of the .223/5.56


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.223


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For people in the Central Ohio area that didnt see the Vances flyer and are looking for descent 223 ammo they have PMC 55gr FMJ for $37 per 100.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Orlando said:


> .223 in a 5.56 but not 5.56 in a .223
> 
> 
> showing my ignorance here, but can anyone tell me why? is the 5.56 a "hotter" load?
> ...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

little bit of research and answered my own question. BTW found a pretty good websight, tons of info and some nifty pix.

www.thegunzone.com


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I built this all Rock River AR for $700.00, could have done it for $50.00 less but I was in a hurry and paid to much for the lower
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=225


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

700 for a Rock River what options did you get with that? THe one I want retails for around mid 8


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

RR Standard 20 inch barrel. remember that is $700.00 including shipping / and I paid no taxes


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

went and did it, made the wife mad, but some things gotta be done...


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice gun, I am jealous.

How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems you have'nt been married long enough? ANGRY?

Don't you know how to slide one over on her?

You should have put some camo to it & told her it was just a new nail gun for work around the house. So when you go to the range just tell her you have to help a buddy buid a home project. Next time ask for advice from some of the 'OLE FARTS ON THIS SITE." lol.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

AR15, probably more city,state and federal laws plus BATF rules on this firearm than any gun in history. Drop in an M16 hammer,trigger, bolt carrier etc and whammo instant felony. (or just be in possession of the parts). Everyone should check any AR before purchase to make sure it contains NO bad parts. 
These 2 are used only for hunting Coyotes and varmints. Either will shoot less than 1/2 inch 100 yard groups all day.







[/IMG]


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

it is a DPMS Panther L16, Buckeye Outdoors, originally $769, had $100.00 off from their ad so $669....came with tru-glo sight, (2) 30rd mags, hard case, cleaning kit, sling. Only bugger is they put the sight on, so rifle will not fit into hard case with sight 

actually she was mad because she was going to get it for my b-day, but I couldnt wait another month. Showed her the Springfield Armory 1911 that I have had my eye on, so she can get me that one instead


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

scallop said:


> it is a DPMS Panther L16, Buckeye Outdoors, originally $769, had $100.00 off from their ad so $669....came with tru-glo sight, (2) 30rd mags, hard case, cleaning kit, sling. Only bugger is they put the sight on, so rifle will not fit into hard case with sight
> 
> actually she was mad because she was going to get it for my b-day, but I couldnt wait another month. Showed her the Springfield Armory 1911 that I have had my eye on, so she can get me that one instead


Congratulations thats a nice deal, I thought they were not going to take the $100 off any sale guns???? at least thats what Vances said.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

this one was not marked as being on sale so they honored the $100. ran about 300 rounds through it yesterday afternoon, and i must say "i love my kitty!!"


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

I WAS MARRIED TO A M-82 AN A ARMALITE FOR 8 YEARS , JUST MY OPINION BUT THE ARMALITE IS THE BEST ONE ON THE MARKET TODAY , IT SAVED MY LIFE A FEW TIMES . CHECK OUT THIS SITE....http://www.ar15.com/
MAYBE IT WILL HELP.


----------

